
Police seize 'super obedient' lookout parrot trained by Brazilian drug dealers - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/24/brazil-drug-parrot-trained-as-lookout-for-dealers
======
ggm
Illegal street gambling in Australia, the lookout for a game of two up was
called a cockie after the cockatoo..

